
How to build a SaaS with $0 - jonathan-kosgei
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-build-a-saas-with-0-fed2341078c8
======
hbcondo714
I guess there are no free design services as the author lists purchasing a
theme or paying for manypixels.co's unlimited design service. I thought there
are some free logo services, can anyone here recommend them (if any)?

~~~
kfriede
Not free, but I've had good luck with artists on Fiverr. Granted, they're not
always unique, but quick and cheap.

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
Good point

------
carlhjerpe
This isn't just how to do stuff for 0$, many of those companies seem to
deliver great products to grow in! :)

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
Thanks! They do! And the best part is by the time you start getting charged
it's because you've grown and are probably already making $$. Enough at least
for the business to pay it's own expenses :)

